# I don't like alligator Paw Paw



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Supper last night my lil grandson says he doesn't like alligator. I asked why. Cause mama said, we don't like fat. (says the chunky lil boy) So he had chicken. Swamp chicken. Then I told him what it was. He now likes alligator. This morning we had bacon and eggs. He's munching bacon. I then showed him all the fat on bacon. His reply,"huh, mama likes bacon" I told him, his mom is just trowed off. He readily agreed. Next lesson, Cracklins..

And he wanted the left over gater for lunch. I think I messed up


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Oops. On the bright side he is learning something. How fatty or lean is the swamp chicken? Not enough alligators roaming the north woods for me to know.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

The tail is where all the fat is.But it's easy to cut out. The legs and jouls, you just debone and make a gravy. These are pretty healthy, with all the jumping carp they have to eat. You take the tail meat and cut all the fat out, (The fat has a strong fishy taste).and the ones that wouldn't eat it would eat it up not knowing what it was. It's better than chicken, but then again anything is better then chicken.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never had the opportunity to eat gator before, does the good meat have more of chicken poultry like taste or more of a fishy seafood taste?


----------

